# Start it up



## nerm2k (Feb 26, 2005)

Im almost 20 and i love trees and i want to get into arborculture. I have no idea where to begin. I guess i want te be able to climb tree or be a groundsman but there doesnt seem to be anywhere to learn.  I just want to break into the industry.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 26, 2005)

Just say no.

:angel:


----------



## tinman44 (Feb 26, 2005)

get a job at a local company and you can get a paycheck too


----------



## sedanman (Feb 26, 2005)

WHere in NY are you? This info would help someone point you in the right direction.


----------



## nerm2k (Feb 27, 2005)

I live in orange county.


----------



## treechick (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO, MB !!!


----------

